# Canon’s accessory shoe coming to the EOS R5c and could be an upgrade option for the EOS R5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 20, 2021)

> Canon has introduced what it calls an “accessory shoe” for the Canon EOS R3 and the recently announced Canon XF605 professional camcorder.
> Yesterday, TEAC announced their first third-party accessory for the new accessory shoe which will add XLR microphone capabilities to the EOS R3 and XF605, but this is just the beginning of what we’ll see for the accessory shoe in the coming months and years.
> I have been told that the Canon EOS R5c will also receive this accessory shoe, which makes a lot of sense.
> I have also been told that Canon may offer the accessory shoe as a...



Continue reading...


----------



## jolyonralph (Aug 20, 2021)

Sounds highly unlikely to me. it doesn't sound like the sort of upgrade that could be made into existing cameras unless (and this is unlikely) the R5 was always designed to take this accessory shoe and they just decided to launch the camera without it.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Aug 20, 2021)

I think giving the R5 a paid upgrade to the accessory shoe, if priced reasonable, is pretty awesome. The R5 keeps getting better. When I do make the switch, it'll be a tough choice between the R5 (if this upgrade is possible) and the R3. I do enough video that finding an easier upgrade path will push me over.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Aug 20, 2021)

jolyonralph said:


> Sounds highly unlikely to me. it doesn't sound like the sort of upgrade that could be made into existing cameras unless (and this is unlikely) the R5 was always designed to take this accessory shoe and they just decided to launch the camera without it.


It's probably an entire hot shoe assembly that connects to some internal usb connector with a little firmware magic to make it work.


----------



## Rumourhasit (Aug 20, 2021)

An upgrade for the R5 sounds interesting. I don’t know how they will do it. But if it’s an option they must have a method


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 20, 2021)

No way on earth is that going to be retrofit option for the current R5. What ‘features’ would they have for the R5C and R5II?

But on a practical level you are going to have to replace the hotshoe, the top plate and a load of electronics inside to accommodate an ‘upgrade’ so there is absolutely no way that is going to happen.

Don’t forget the announced TEAC accessory can be mounted and used on an R5 already, just via batteries and a cable.


----------



## Doug7131 (Aug 20, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> No way on earth is that going to be retrofit option for the current R5. What ‘features’ would they have for the R5C and R5II?
> 
> But on a practical level you are going to have to replace the hotshoe, the top plate and a load of electronics inside to accommodate an ‘upgrade’ so there is absolutely no way that is going to happen.
> 
> Don’t forget the announced TEAC accessory can be mounted and used on an R5 already, just via batteries and a cable.


I'm pretty sure the main selling point for the R5c will be an active cooling solution for unlimited recording along with better i/o like full size hdmi and time code. 

As for retrofitting it to the R5, I don't think we can really say got hard it would be without in depth knowledge on how it interfaces with the main board. It's possible the hot shoe interface was in development at the same time as the R5 but wasn't ready. 
And yes you can connect the tascam to the internal analog audio port but it kinda defeats the purpose of a high end preamp if you connect it to the cameras in built one anyway.


----------



## AustrianGeek (Aug 20, 2021)

The R5 with new accessory shoe upgrade = One of the main new features of the upcoming R5c (IF its coming). So why should they offer an upgrade for existing R5 models (if they could sell the R3 and R5c instead). Makes no sense. I just hope, that the R5c is real and its coming this year. Beside: Sure - They could release an R5 Mk-II or R5a for "advanced" (with nearly identical / just slightly different features + the new hot-shoe + slightly better cooling. But with up to 30min limited video shooting, no active cooling for more stable recording, no full size HDMI out and without other features included in the possible R5c). Could be an upgrade like the new screen Sony put in the A7r IVa model (compared to the older / original A7r IV). But there will be definitely no R5 upgrade option (where you can send in your R5 for a flash shoe upgrade) ...


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 20, 2021)

jolyonralph said:


> Sounds highly unlikely to me. it doesn't sound like the sort of upgrade that could be made into existing cameras unless (and this is unlikely) the R5 was always designed to take this accessory shoe and they just decided to launch the camera without it.


It would be an upgrade that Canon would have to install for you.
If the R5c is a modified R5 then Canon could definitely do it.


----------



## landon (Aug 20, 2021)

This likely means no XLR input on the R5c. Probably no nd filter either. Leaving the 6kpro with no competition. The C70 is too big for run and gun.


----------



## robotfist (Aug 20, 2021)

landon said:


> The C70 is too big for run and gun.


You're joking right?


----------



## landon (Aug 20, 2021)

robotfist said:


> You're joking right?


Nope. Canon's missing out on wedding video makers here.


----------



## Gazwas (Aug 20, 2021)

No interest in adding this to an R5 but I would love to see an even more video focused R5c with it or even better a full frame C90 with ND etc that will use it allowing the current TA3’s on body to keep size down and full size XLR on the accessory shoe.


----------



## Doug7131 (Aug 20, 2021)

landon said:


> This likely means no XLR input on the R5c. Probably no nd filter either. Leaving the 6kpro with no competition. The C70 is too big for run and gun.


You do realise the Pocket 6K is larger than the c70 right?


----------



## jvillain (Aug 20, 2021)

Doug7131 said:


> You do realise the Pocket 6K is larger than the c70 right?


It's wider. It isn't deeper and I don't think it is taller.


----------



## entoman (Aug 20, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> It would be an upgrade that Canon would have to install for you.
> If the R5c is a modified R5 then Canon could definitely do it.


Care to make a guess at the cost Canon would charge for this service?

Also, I'm left wondering just how many R5 purchasers take video seriously enough to be interested in the "TASCAM CA-XLR2d professional XLR microphone adapter for mirrorless cameras".

My impression, which may of course be inaccurate, is that 99.9% of R5 users primarily shoot stills, and that the overheating issues had largely deterred *serious* videographers from buying the R5.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 20, 2021)

entoman said:


> Care to make a guess at the cost Canon would charge for this service?
> 
> Also, I'm left wondering just how many R5 purchasers take video seriously enough to be interested in the "TASCAM CA-XLR2d professional XLR microphone adapter for mirrorless cameras".
> 
> My impression, which may of course be inaccurate, is that 99.9% of R5 users primarily shoot stills, and that the overheating issues had largely deterred *serious* videographers from buying the R5.


I am a hybrid shooter but I have no interest.
That does not mean that Canon should not offer the service.
If they have the parts and the people to install them then they really would not have much to lose.


----------



## davidcl0nel (Aug 20, 2021)

Doug7131 said:


> I'm pretty sure the main selling point for the R5c will be an active cooling solution for unlimited recording along with better i/o like full size hdmi and time code.


So it will be an USB fan for the R5? ;-)

There are several USB-C fans for a phone for about 2€, but with an red ring Canon easily call 120€ i think.


----------



## BakaBokeh (Aug 20, 2021)

Nice. I was just saying I hope the R5C gets the new fancy hot shoe. This checks off another box for the R5c being my next camera.


----------



## entoman (Aug 20, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> I am a hybrid shooter but I have no interest.
> That does not mean that Canon should not offer the service.
> If they have the parts and the people to install them then they really would not have much to lose.


Indeed, Canon have nothing to lose, and I've no argument with Canon providing the service.

It would sure be interesting to know how many R5 owners shoot video on a level serious enough that they would be willing to pay for the upgrade.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2021)

SpaceGhost said:


> It's probably an entire hot shoe assembly that connects to some internal usb connector with a little firmware magic to make it work.


You can see the tear down on the lens Rentals website. Then you could make a comment based on what's in the camera. To do a shoe upgrade, its almost certain that the entire top assembly would be replaced. That's probably going to run $300 or $400. Then, they will send the old top assembly to a subcontractor where it will be refurbished for use as a replacement part. You don't get new parts when your camera is repaired unless refurbished ones are not available. 

I think the discussion at Canon probably involves the amount to charge to change out the top assembly. It all is based on the cost of labor, the parts are not that expensive since the old one will be reused. They might be willing to do it for $200, after all, the moon is made of green cheese, right?










Taking Apart the Canon EOS R5 Mirrorless Camera


Let's get one thing out of the way in the first sentence. If you're here to understand the mysteries of thermal flow in the Canon R5 I can tell you everything I know without doing a teardown: It's small, it's weather-sealed, and photo-body cameras have limited ability to get heat out of the...



www.lensrentals.com


----------



## Quackator (Aug 20, 2021)

landon said:


> This likely means no XLR input on the R5c. Probably no nd filter either. Leaving the 6kpro with no competition. The C70 is too big for run and gun.


Good thing my C70 doesn't know that.
I have both, and the BMPCC 6k Pro will certainly never be my first choice for a wedding.


----------



## reef58 (Aug 20, 2021)

entoman said:


> Indeed, Canon have nothing to lose, and I've no argument with Canon providing the service.
> 
> It would sure be interesting to know how many R5 owners shoot video on a level serious enough that they would be willing to pay for the upgrade.


Don't know if I am "serious" but I enjoy video and would pay for the upgrade. I have an xlr-3.5 already, but I suspect there may be more things coming.


----------



## rontele7 (Aug 21, 2021)

People are forgetting about the chip shortage + Covid delays.

The R5 was 6+ months wait to get one last year. And until a couple days ago, Sony’s FX3 was on an 8+ month delay.

So the hot shoe replacement makes a lot of sense if they’re thinking the R3 and R5c might not be available until Q4 2022/Q1 2023.


----------



## addola (Aug 21, 2021)

It's good that Canon will introduce the new "Accessory Shoe" to newer cameras. I really hope to see it make its way to the successors of the EOS R, R6 and R5. I doubt that they can simply retrofit the existing R5 with it, though, as it seems that the camera's internals would need to be redesign to work with it.


----------



## rbr (Aug 21, 2021)

Personally I would like some sort of angle finder. Since the old Angle finder C can't be attached to the eyepiece of the R5 like every other Canon EOS camera, an new electronic finder that could be attached to a new shoe could work (like the new Sigma camera). A lot of people don't seem to mind the fact that you can't attach an Angle Finder C to the R5, but I sure do. I don't want to have to wear reading glasses to see the rear screen. I would much prefer a finder with a built in diopter adjustment. That's what I'd like from a new shoe for the R5.


----------



## vignes (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm predominately a stills shooter. I'm not that keen on this 'Multi-interface' hot shoe. When Sony intro 'Multi-interface' hot shoe with multi pins, people criticised it as a weak link to fail especially when used on wet conditions, even though it has a cover. Now when Canon intro it, it seems it's OK. Canon's standard hot shoe doesn't require any cover and I have happily used the camera in the wet condition. I see the R3 has a cover on the hot shoe, imagine loosing the cover and you have to rush out to use the camera in the wet?

But I appreciate the flexibility of it i.e. digital mic usage etc.


----------



## wanderer23 (Aug 21, 2021)

Really happy to hear this. I've long been jealous of Sony's small shotgun mic not needing to be charged or use cables. Home canon or a thirdparty makes a similar one.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Aug 21, 2021)

vignes said:


> I'm predominately a stills shooter. I'm not that keen on this 'Multi-interface' hot shoe. When Sony intro 'Multi-interface' hot shoe with multi pins, people criticised it as a weak link to fail especially when used on wet conditions, even though it has a cover. Now when Canon intro it, it seems it's OK. Canon's standard hot shoe doesn't require any cover and I have happily used the camera in the wet condition. I see the R3 has a cover on the hot shoe, imagine loosing the cover and you have to rush out to use the camera in the wet?
> 
> But I appreciate the flexibility of it i.e. digital mic usage etc.


Since Canon is introducing it in the XF605 and R3 I would imagine that it is plenty rugged


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 21, 2021)

If they can do that, why not provide an upgraded heatsink replacement service?


----------



## dirtyvu (Aug 21, 2021)

SpaceGhost said:


> I think giving the R5 a paid upgrade to the accessory shoe, if priced reasonable, is pretty awesome. The R5 keeps getting better. When I do make the switch, it'll be a tough choice between the R5 (if this upgrade is possible) and the R3. I do enough video that finding an easier upgrade path will push me over.



I LOVE THE VIDEO FROM THE R5! It's so gorgeous and if they do give it for free, I'd be so happy (though I've been perfectly happy with using the mic input as the highest quality mic I have is the Rode VideoMic NTG).


----------



## unfocused (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm skeptical of the idea that Canon would offer a retrofit for the R5. On the other hand, I expect the R5 to serve as the chassis for both the R5c and the R5s, so if they can fit the electronics into the body for the R5c, and if they plan to offer the new shoe on the R5s as well, then at least in theory they should be able to fit the electronics into the R5. How much they would charge is a whole other question. Regardless, it's all moot to me, as I am not a video person.


----------



## Dragon (Aug 21, 2021)

An upgrade to to the R5 hot shoe seems unlikely, but the latest firmware does support the 18-80 and 70-200 compact servo lenses, which means Canon understands that the APS-c video from the R5 is top notch (even if the professional reviewers can't be bothered to test it). I think this suggests that we may see full firmware support for EF-EOS R .71 adapter (i.e. speed booster) similar the recent release for the C70. For those not aware, the APS-c video from the R5 is down-sampled (even at 60 fps) and is very good and AFAIK, there are no overheating problems in that mode. All that adds up to the R5 being a very serious video capture device. The .71 adapter makes many FF lenses into pretty serious low light beasts. For example, an EF 70-200 f/2.8 becomes a 50-142 f/2 APS-c lens. Not bad for evening wedding videos.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 21, 2021)

unfocused said:


> I'm skeptical of the idea that Canon would offer a retrofit for the R5. On the other hand, I expect the R5 to serve as the chassis for both the R5c and the R5s, so if they can fit the electronics into the body for the R5c, and if they plan to offer the new shoe on the R5s as well, then at least in theory they should be able to fit the electronics into the R5. How much they would charge is a whole other question. Regardless, it's all moot to me, as I am not a video person


Even if they use some R5 components in an R5C the later will have active cooling so will have a substantially different body.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 21, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Even if they use some R5 components in an R5C the later will have active cooling so will have a substantially different body.


Good point. That probably means it won't be called the R5c if the body is substantially different.


----------



## landon (Aug 21, 2021)

The future upgrade option for the R5 is for people who bought the R5 for video, that will regret not waiting for the video centric R5c release next year.


----------



## padam (Aug 21, 2021)

landon said:


> The future upgrade option for the R5 is for people who bought the R5 for video, that will regret not waiting for the video centric R5c release next year.


Not really, the R5 C will be at least 2000$ more expensive, they are not competing with each other.


----------



## vignes (Aug 21, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Since Canon is introducing it in the XF605 and R3 I would imagine that it is plenty rugged


Still needs a cover... that says a lot. Canon wouldn't put a cover on hot shoes unless it's necessary.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 22, 2021)

vignes said:


> Still needs a cover... that says a lot. Canon wouldn't put a cover on hot shoes unless it's necessary.


The M5 came with a hotshoe cover but didn’t require it. Which rather disproves your thinking.


----------



## cnigul (Aug 22, 2021)

padam said:


> Not really, the R5 C will be at least 2000$ more expensive, they are not competing with each other.


I highly doubt that it'll be $5900. C70 has a $5500 price tag already. Unless you have some sort of a mole in Canon's operations


----------



## vignes (Aug 22, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The M5 came with a hotshoe cover but didn’t require it. Which rather disproves your thinking.


M series is consumer stuff, mostly non weather sealed. Not sure whether it can be used in extreme wet condition? Cameras like 7D, 5D series are weather sealed and I don’t have any issues using this in outdoor plus wet condition. these cameras doesn’t require hot shoe covers. The R3 should be similar or better than these cameras in terms of ruggedness i.e mainly weather sealing. But if the hot shoe requires cover to meet the requirement is a little concerning. It’ll be a single point failure if the user forgot to insert the cover prior use in wet conditions. It’s now in similar state as Sony high end stuff.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 22, 2021)

vignes said:


> M series is consumer stuff, mostly non weather sealed. Cameras like 7D, 5D series are weather sealed and I don’t have any issues using this in outdoor plus wet condition. these cameras doesn’t require hot shoe covers. The R3 should be similar or better than these cameras in terms of ruggedness i.e mainly weather sealing. But if the hot shoe requires cover to meet the requirement is a little concerning. It’ll be a single point failure if the user forgot to insert the cover prior use in wet conditions. It’s now in similar state as Sony high end stuff.


You are talking rubbish. How do you know the R3 ‘requires’ a hotshoe cover? You are saying because it comes with one it needs one to be weather resistant and that is a big stretch. If it does need one then I am sure it will have a positive connection, but personally I doubt it will need one as current Speedlites and their rubber foot moldings wouldn’t seal the newer connection type anyway.


----------



## tooyoung225 (Aug 22, 2021)

landon said:


> Nope. Canon's missing out on wedding video makers here.


No they're not. There are PLENTY of wedding videographers using the c70. I've been using it since it came out and I love it. Contemplating picking up a second one if we never get any more info about a c50.


----------



## padam (Aug 22, 2021)

cnigul said:


> I highly doubt that it'll be $5900. C70 has a $5500 price tag already. Unless you have some sort of a mole in Canon's operations


It is not 8K, not FF, and not capable of taking stills, completely different.

The R5 C will have Canon Log 2, XF-AVC codecs with 4-channel audio support, maybe 5k60p internal RAW options enabled as well, the upgraded hot shoe, etc. it fits in better in the C ecosystem, most of which are way more expensive cameras. There is plenty more they can enable to differentiate it from the R5, not just the simple case of adding a fan to eliminate overheating and the pricing will reflect that.

Still looks like a bit of a bargain, if we look back at the 1DC that wasn't nearly as much different to the 1DX for way, way more money.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 22, 2021)

padam said:


> [..]The R5 C will have Canon Log 2, XF-AVC codecs with 4-channel audio support, maybe 4k60p internal RAW options enabled as well[..]


Anything other than 1:1 pixel to output mapping cannot be RAW, per definition. It might be "ProRes RAW", which isn't RAW, despite the name.
On the stills side, Canons mRAW and sRAW were downscaled, debayered TIFFs, not actual RAW.

So if you get 4k60 proper RAW, it will be a crop.


----------



## padam (Aug 22, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> Anything other than 1:1 pixel to output mapping cannot be RAW, per definition. It might be "ProRes RAW", which isn't RAW, despite the name.
> On the stills side, Canons mRAW and sRAW were downscaled, debayered TIFFs, not actual RAW.
> 
> So if you get 4k60 proper RAW, it will be a crop.


Yes of course, it would be 5K cropped, I've corrected that.
Since it can output that via micro-HDMI to the Ninja V+ it seems pretty clear that it is able to record internally as well.
(And the R5 C will have full-sized HDMI, yet another differentiator.)


----------



## Cowprint (Aug 22, 2021)

landon said:


> This likely means no XLR input on the R5c. Probably no nd filter either. Leaving the 6kpro with no competition. The C70 is too big for run and gun.





landon said:


> Nope. Canon's missing out on wedding video makers here.



lol what?

The C70 is a great size for run and gun, in terms of width it's narrower than the 6K Pro.

The 6K Pro has some major flaws for event and wedding videographers. The battery life is terrible, so you have to use a V-Lock or external battery pack. It has no autofocus. Ther erganomics suck. You have to use an external SSD for footage capture (and while doing so you have no backup or proxy). All that adds to a clunky mess of a camera that's awful to use.

The C70 is a PERFECT wedding/event camera. Small, lightweight, simple to use, no faff. You just shove in a battery and SD card and you're good to go. Doesn't overheat like the R5, has internal ND, Mini XLR, dual-slot with a proxy on 1 card, good in low light, decent 120fps slow motion, and much more. You can run the camera on one BP-60 battery all day and never need to worry about changing it. It's got everything right there in a small package.

I run a professional event/wedding photography and videography company and we would never, ever use a Blackmagic 6K pro to shoot any event, let alone a wedding. But we've just bought a C70 and all my camera operators use the C70. I used it last night for a 14 hour event and the thing was epic.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 22, 2021)

Silly question but... would R5 firmware 1.4 & Ninja V+ & new hot shoe = R5c?
Overheating record times seem to be improved or eliminated and we already have the c70 in that form factor


----------



## landon (Aug 22, 2021)

Cowprint said:


> lol what?
> 
> The C70 is a great size for run and gun, in terms of width it's narrower than the 6K Pro.
> 
> ...


Your "professional" company could have bought several Red cameras too you know. 
How many (Canon) users have bought the 6kpro instead of C70? No adapter needed.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 22, 2021)

padam said:


> Yes of course, it would be 5K cropped, I've corrected that.
> Since it can output that via micro-HDMI to the Ninja V+ it seems pretty clear that it is able to record internally as well.
> (And the R5 C will have full-sized HDMI, yet another differentiator.)


Agreed, I don't know why it's currently missing.


----------



## cnigul (Aug 22, 2021)

padam said:


> It is not 8K, not FF, and not capable of taking stills, completely different.
> 
> The R5 C will have Canon Log 2, XF-AVC codecs with 4-channel audio support, maybe 5k60p internal RAW options enabled as well, the upgraded hot shoe, etc. it fits in better in the C ecosystem, most of which are way more expensive cameras. There is plenty more they can enable to differentiate it from the R5, not just the simple case of adding a fan to eliminate overheating and the pricing will reflect that.
> 
> Still looks like a bit of a bargain, if we look back at the 1DC that wasn't nearly as much different to the 1DX for way, way more money.


So you do have inside information lol. I'm willing to bet you $20 it will not be a $6000 camera. Let's wait and see


----------



## jam05 (Aug 22, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> No way on earth is that going to be retrofit option for the current R5. What ‘features’ would they have for the R5C and R5II?
> 
> But on a practical level you are going to have to replace the hotshoe, the top plate and a load of electronics inside to accommodate an ‘upgrade’ so there is absolutely no way that is going to happen.
> 
> Don’t forget the announced TEAC accessory can be mounted and used on an R5 already, just via batteries and a cable.


There is no load of electronics needed to be replaced. Hot shoe mods have been done for decades. You are merely speculating with no knowledge of the internals that already exist. Same bru ha ha that many claimed about the HDMI port not suporting 8k RAW a month ago and find themselves silent after the latest update. Firmware programing to enable outputs of multiplexers need not require any new hardware. Just simple firmware programing from a competent engineer. Just like any other mod that adds functions via other ports. Its firmware. Not hardware. All ports including the hot shoe feed multiplexers that are firmware controlled and enabled.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 23, 2021)

jam05 said:


> There is no load of electronics needed to be replaced. Hot shoe mods have been done for decades. You are merely speculating with no knowledge of the internals that already exist. Same bru ha ha that many claimed about the HDMI port not suporting 8k RAW a month ago and find themselves silent after the latest update. Firmware programing to enable outputs of multiplexers need not require any new hardware. Just simple firmware programing from a competent engineer. Just like any other mod that adds functions via other ports. Its firmware. Not hardware. All ports including the hot shoe feed multiplexers that are firmware controlled and enabled.


I wasn’t silent about the 8k, I said Canon themselves said 8k via the R5 HDMI port was not possible. They then said it would be, all I did was repeat what they said. Technically the HDMI port was always capable of 8k, they just chose to not allow it and then allow it. I said that both before and after the firmware.

But to suggest they already have an internal port within the R5 for a completely new style of external data port to be connected and that they are going to supply and fit the hardware as an option is pure fantastical.

Take a look here https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2020/09/taking-apart-the-canon-r5-mirrorless-camera/ and point us to the unused new data port.

Then explain to me why they would do that? Surely from Canon’s point of view it makes a lot more sense to keep selling as many current R5 bodies as they can make and keep the new video centric port for the R5C and the R5 II.


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 23, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I wasn’t silent about the 8k, I said Canon themselves said 8k via the R5 HDMI port was not possible. They then said it would be, all I did was repeat what they said. Technically the HDMI port was always capable of 8k, they just chose to not allow it and then allow it. I said that both before and after the firmware.
> 
> But to suggest they already have an internal port within the R5 for a completely new style of external data port to be connected and that they are going to supply and fit the hardware as an option is pure fantastical.
> 
> ...


I believe that 8k/30 raw 12 bit would need HDMI 2.1 port but the R5 only has HDMI 2.0 port. 8k/30 raw 10 bit seems to be okay with the Ninja V+
The only way to get 12 bit would be internal recording. From a stills perspective, I would only be looking at using 8K30 raw for frame grabs so internal is best for me.


----------



## Cowprint (Aug 23, 2021)

landon said:


> Your "professional" company could have bought several Red cameras too you know.
> How many (Canon) users have bought the 6kpro instead of C70? No adapter needed.



Yes I do know that. But the Red Komodo doesn't have any XLR inputs, just one 3.5mm jack. Loads of people say it's pretty poor in low light - as soon as you get to high ISOs the image quality reduces significantly. When using the C70, although there is noise at higher ISOs, the sharpness is still excellent, you don't get that awful mushy quality you get with a lot of other cameras. Also the autofocus on the Komodo is also questionable. The Red Komodo also maxes out at 2k 120fps, while the C70 can do 4K/UHD 120fps. The Red isn't a concise, small, all-in-one package like the C70 is, and that's what you need for fast-paced events and weddings.

I don't need any adapters either, I already have RF lenses as use the R6 for stills, so it's a seamless transition for me. And RF lenses are absolutely incredible, espeically the 50mm f/1.2. I don't know a single Canon user who has switched to the 6K Pro, or even considering it, and I know dozens of professional camera operators as they work for me. They are looking to upgrade within the Canon ecosystem. Most of them shoot on the C300 Mark II, so are looking at the C300 Mark III, C70 or the C90 when it's released.


----------



## iamjhil (Aug 23, 2021)

Is the R5c still a thing. I haven't heard any news on it in awhile. I was really hoping it would be out by now.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 23, 2021)

iamjhil said:


> Is the R5c still a thing. I haven't heard any news on it in awhile. I was really hoping it would be out by now.


Nokishita is usually 2 weeks ahead of the proper announcement, which is 4-6 months ahead of the handful of units that get shipped to stores. Unless Canon has become much more customer friendly, I predict the earliest you can have your hands on an R5c is in 2022.
I hope Canon will push their future announcements out to just before things actually ship, that would make purchasing decisions a lot easier.


----------



## FabFR (Aug 23, 2021)

SpaceGhost said:


> It's probably an entire hot shoe assembly that connects to some internal usb connector with a little firmware magic to make it work.


If a paid modification is proposed for the R5, that could mean 2 possibilities : 
- the original R5 already has the internal connectivity for this hot shoe and ... it would be very annoying to know that ! But it's a low cost modification.
- Canon will change the whole main board to allow the compatibility with the new hot shoe... (and maybe will implement an efficient heat sink !!!) . Expensive modification.

I think this would be quite strange to propose a paid modification on R5 while they will begin to sell an "R5c"... But maybe the R5c won't go beyond the rumor status !!

In addition, the R5 is already very expensive ! Spending more $ to gain what should have been implemented before, don't sure it worth the deal...
Canon already propose paid modifications on EOS C cameras. So everything is possible !


----------



## GoldWing (Sep 6, 2021)

The new R5C is endorsed by "George Forman" You can grill on one side and sear on the other.


----------



## JohnC (Sep 6, 2021)

GoldWing said:


> The new R5C is endorsed by "George Forman" You can grill on one side and sear on the other.


George Foreman might like it as well.


----------

